# desplazamientos dentro de Murcia



## teotihuacan

Hola, estaré muy agradecido si alguien me ayuda en una traducción del español al inglés. Mi duda viene con el término "desplazamiento" en un informe estadístico. Se refiere a las diferentes formas para desplazarse en una ciudad, transporte público, coche, caminando, etc. Encuentro frases como:

*Desplazamientos* dentro de Murcia con una duración superior a 5 minutos / *Travels* inside Murcia with a length over 5 minutes

Respecto a los *desplazamientos* diarios más frecuentes... / According to the most frequent daily *travels*...

No me suena bien ninguna opción: displacement, move, movement, shift... tampoco travel, aunque sea la que más se parezca a lo que quiero traducir.

¿Alguna sugerencia?


----------



## micafe

Desplazarse al trabajo se dice *"commute". *No sé si eso es lo que quieres decir.


----------



## Bevj

Diría 'Journeys'.
(Y 'respecto a' traduciría como 'regarding' o 'referring to' y no 'according to')


----------



## levmac

"Journeys" would be my solution.

"Travels" should be avoided as a noun in 99% of cases!

"Commutes" would be strictly from work to home, and usually implies from the suburbs/a satelite town, to the city.


----------



## teotihuacan

No exactamente, no solo al trabajo, sino cualquier tipo de desplazamiento que implique transporte o las piernas. Por ejemplo, "tipos de desplazamiento en una ciudad: en coche, andando, en moto, en transporte público". Es ese desplazamiento el que no sé certeramente cómo traducir. Gracias si me puedes seguir ayudando, ó lo compartido hasta aquí.


----------



## teotihuacan

Gracias.*

Journey* es el término que hasta ahora más me suena, de todas formas no sé si es lo mismo, me suena más a viaje que a desplazamiento en una ciudad, ¿qué pensáis?


----------



## teotihuacan

Gracias Bevj por tu otra corrección.


----------



## bravefish

Concuerdo con micafe (hola!) . Desplazamientos diarios viene a ser "daily commute".


----------



## micafe

Yes. "*Journeys* inside Murcia"

*EDIT*: I'm not so wrong about "commute". Take a look at what the dictionary says: 

*com·mute *(kə-myoo't)
v. com·mut·ed, com·mut·ing, com·mutes 
v.intr.
1. To travel as a commuter.
The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language,

*com·mut·er *(kə-myoo'tər)
n.
1. One that travels regularly from one place to another, as from suburb to city and back.
The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language,

It doesn't even talk about "work"

Please, don't take this personal, I'm trying to give more information. People become accustomed to one use of a word not realizing that that word has other meanings...


----------



## Bevj

bravefish said:


> Concuerdo con micafe (hola!) . Desplazamientos diarios viene a ser "daily commute".



Pero 'commute' es un verbo, no se puede hablar de 'a daily commute'.


----------



## levmac

Bevj said:


> Pero 'commute' es un verbo, no se puede hablar de 'a daily commute'.



It's a verb and a noun. The daily commute? It's a 2 hour commute from London?


----------



## bravefish

Bevj said:


> Pero 'commute' es un verbo, no se puede hablar de 'a daily commute'.



Daily commute se usa todo el tiempo. 


Webster's  Commute 2. *:*  the distance covered in commuting <a long _commute_>


----------



## micafe

bravefish said:


> Daily commute se usa todo el tiempo.
> Webster's  Commute 2. *:*  the distance covered in commuting <a long _commute_>




Oxford Dictionaries: 

*Commute*
noun 

a regular journey of some distance to and from one’s place of work: _the daily commute.

_


----------



## teotihuacan

Right levmac, micafe...
"*Commutes* in the city of Murcia sorted by age groups" (N) or
"48% of respondents to the survey under 16 years old *commute* by walking" (V)

Does it sound good to you?, what do you think? (it's the first time I heard of this noun/verb)


----------



## Bevj

You live and learn.... I have never heard 'the daily commute'


----------



## teotihuacan

"Los desplazamientos diarios en la ciudad..." / "the daily commutes in the city"... does it sound good? I'm not sure...


----------



## bravefish

teotihuacan said:


> "Los desplazamientos diarios en la ciudad..." / "the daily commutes in the city"... does it sound good? I'm not sure...



I think it sounds just fine.. Let's see what others have to say.


----------



## levmac

> "*Commutes* in the city of Murcia sorted by age groups" (N)



No, I still prefer "journeys"!



> "48% of respondents to the survey under 16 years old *commute by walking" (V)*



"get around/travel around the city on foot".



> You live and learn.... I have never heard 'the daily commute'



That's the good part about living in Spain!


----------



## bravefish

Bevj said:


> You live and learn.... I have never heard 'the daily commute'


In the morning news (tv news) there is always a traffic report "for your daily commute"


----------



## micafe

levmac said:


> That's the good part about living in Spain!



Why, do they teach you English in Spain?


----------



## teotihuacan

Thank you all of you.

Well, may be commute is a term used in the USA? I would rather go for the British English, it's what I need for this translation.


----------



## levmac

micafe said:


> Why, do they teach you English in Spain?



No, it's just you can walk to work a lot more often than you can over there!


----------



## levmac

teotihuacan said:


> Thank you all of you.
> 
> Well, maybe commute is a term used in the USA? I would rather go for the British English, it's what I need for this translation.



No, it's a universal term, but to me it _absolutely_ implies "the journey to or from work", normally by a mode of transport. It sounds weird using it with walking, and it would not be appropriate if you're talking about people simply moving around the city.


----------



## bravefish

It also depends on who the audiece. In U.S English 'commute' and 'travels' would be fine. Ex. "travels around town". Using travel as noun is common in the U.S.

Edit: in response to levmac.. Commute as is used in the US doesn't _absolutely_ imply journey to or from work. Is any journey back and forth, whether is for work, or school, or what have you... But that's besides the point since teotihuacan is looking for the terminology in BE.


----------



## levmac

bravefish said:


> It also depends on who the audiece. In U.S English 'commute' and 'travels' would be fine. Ex. "travels around town". Using travel as noun is common in the U.S.



Interesting. I would use it in a figurative way, as in, "Who have you come across on your travels?" but not in too many other ways. The problem is, many Spanish speakers translate "viajes" as "travels" instead of "trips", "journeys" etc.


----------



## teotihuacan

Right levmac, so under this context you would write *journey* for "desplazamiento" and *travel* for "desplazarse", do we agree?


----------



## levmac

You sound a little exasperated! 

I didn't see any examples with "desplazarse" but I would go for travel, travel around, or get around.


----------



## bravefish

levmac said:


> Interesting. I would use it in a figurative way, as in, "Who have you come across on your travels?" but not in too many other ways. The problem is, many Spanish speakers translate "viajes" as "travels" instead of "trips", "journeys" etc.


Well, trip is used the most, by far. Travel as a noun is used figuratively as in your example. But you also see in travel magazines or articles in newspapers about 'getting around the city" and "travels around the city", such as a tourist would do.


----------



## teotihuacan

example: "El 48% de los menores de 16 años se desplazan en transporte público" = "48% of people under 16 years old travel in public transport"

Thank you very very much for your help. Yes, I am really exasperated, jajajajaja, sorry, I am translating 90 pages technical report in a weekend time... you don't want to see my eyes. Thank you so much!


----------



## levmac

Ok, = "travel by public transport", "use public transport", or "get around the city using public transport".


----------



## bravefish

levmac said:


> Ok, = "travel by public transport", "use public transport", or "get around the city using public transport".



I agree


----------



## teotihuacan

Hunky dory, I'll stay with journey and travel.

Thank you both and have a nice evening


----------



## SydLexia

They are basically the same but I would suggest "use" if the reports are about transport and transportation. If there is a difference it is along the following lines:

"48% of (young) people under 16 (years of age) travel on public transport" - a statistic about kids' experiences.

"48% of (young) people under 16 (years of age) travel by public transport"  - a statistic about how kids travel to places/a place/somewhere

"48% of (young) people under 16 (years of age) use public transport" - a statistic about how kids move about, and their interaction with the system.

"Journeys within Murcia of more than 5 minutes duration" (an apostrophe on minutes' is correct but risks being pedantic)

Transport for London's Journey Planner is called just that, by the way. 

syd


----------



## teotihuacan

SydLexia said:


> They are basically the same but I would suggest "use" if the reports are about transport and transportation. If there is a difference it is along the following lines:
> 
> "48% of (young) people under 16 (years of age) travel on public transport" - a statistic about kids' experiences.
> 
> "48% of (young) people under 16 (years of age) travel by public transport"  - a statistic about how kids travel to places/a place/somewhere
> 
> "48% of (young) people under 16 (years of age) use public transport" - a statistic about how kids move about, and their interaction with the system.
> 
> "Journeys within Murcia of more than 5 minutes duration" (an apostrophe on minutes' is correct but risks being pedantic)
> 
> Transport for London's Journey Planner is called just that, by the way.
> 
> syd


----------

